# FS 18 build in progress



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> Go to www.wetconcepts.com/FS18.htm  Here you will find a builders blog on the Bateau design of the Glades skiff.I  am a part time custom builder and this man is doing a beautiful job.


I can't wait to see this thing done. I'm watching this build before I take on one myself. Good news is that I think this one is being built within a few miles of me and with some luck I'll be able to see it soon.

He is really doing a nice job on the build and documentation. This will make it a lot easier when us beginners start.

Thanks for posting the thread.


----------



## TailStalker (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.
Kev
East Cape


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

The only thing I would have done and it is a pain in the arse, is to put the tie ends inside the hull. this way it is easier to epoxy the seams. Then all you have to do is run the sander over the edges and grind the zip ties off. then you can refill any voids easier and continue with the fairing process. After you flip the hull the zip ties can just be pulled out. Just a little tip.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

That is a great site.. I love the in depth documentation. Makes me want to build one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

> That is a great site.. I love the in depth documentation.  Makes me want to build one.


Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd. I've got my plans.


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

Cap'ron. Where are you located. I am in Dunnellon and if you are in G-VilleI would love to come up and see your progress. I have the plans also and plan on building one. first have a 3 yr. backlog on finishing up house honey doos. I have to clean up my Ph16 and sell first. I love the design. this will be my fourth bateau design I will be building.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

> Cap'ron. Where are you located. I am in Dunnellon and if you are in G-VilleI would love to come up and see your progress. I have the plans also and plan on building one. first have a 3 yr. backlog on finishing up house honey doos. I have to clean up my Ph16 and sell first.  I love the design. this will be my fourth bateau design I will be building.


I'm in New Port Richey. If you want to see my progress, you will have to open the envelope. ;D ;D I'm watching Bob's build to decide if that's what I want to do. I need to get rid of boats before my new one arrives and have a huge list of honey do-do's for here and GA. Doesn't help getting real busy with work so I may have to stick with the store bought skiff till I have some time to devote.

If your in Dunnellon you should join us at the rock pile we call Ozello. I have to go confirm my build on the new skiff this weekend but should be able to fish the weekend after. Saw one sweet looking Bhilly Bote at Ozello last weekend. The locals know the advantages of wood core.  I would like to see the PH16 myself. I started to go that route before I ordered the plans for the XF20, then the FS18 caught my eye. So many boats and so little time.

You have PM


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

There is bateau member named Superspook who lives in gainseville. I will prob. take a trip up to see his. Actually closer for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

I would like to see an update on this build. Might have to take a field trip.


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

By the way, Ozello is one of my main spots I fish.Hard on props and lower units. I have the PH 16 and this is why I want a FS 18.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey everybody,

This is Super Spook from the Bateau forum. I'm building the other FS18. Since it's a microskiff, I figured I'd join on here too. If you want to see a real beginner try to bumble through building one of these things, I've got a website too:

http://www.flatsstalker18.blogspot.com/

Anyone who wants to check out the build or see it when it's done, drop me a line. Ken, you're welcome to come up whenever you'd like. We'll be glassing the outside of the hull this weekend. Wish me luck.

Elie


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif] Nice blog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

> Anyone who wants to check out the build or see it when it's done, drop me a line. Ken, you're welcome to come up whenever you'd like. ... Wish me luck.
> 
> Elie


First, welcome aboard and I'll have to confess that I'm a lurker on the other site. :

A group of us just waitng for you and Bayport Bob to finish and we would love to see them.  FS-18 plans are on my desk and I know of two more people want to build their own.  I would like to see it in the water to decide if I go with the FS-18, the XF-20 (plans also on my desk) or hybrid of a couple of the designs.

When you finish, it would be nice if I could meet you with my Gladesmen to compare the two hulls and the performance differences to decide my build.

GOOD LUCK!

CR


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

captnron,

I'd be happy to meet up once I finish. I'm surprised any of you ECC guys would want to have anything to do with me.  I tried to keep the discussion on my site civil, and I think that I did a decent job, but others might not agree. No hard feelings on this end. When I'm done, if you want to swap trips, I'd love to spend a day fishing on a Gladesmen. They're pretty boats. I doubt I can achieve the same level of finish on my first build.

At this point, the only thing that I might change if I built another FS18 is to lower the sheer a little. For what it is, it's a pretty tall boat. I'll reserve judgement on that until I've fished the boat though. I can't wait to finish. Right now, the thing rules my life.

Elie


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

> captnron,
> 
> I'd be happy to meet up once I finish. I'm surprised any of you ECC guys would want to have anything to do with me.  I tried to keep the discussion on my site civil, and I think that I did a decent job, but others might not agree. No hard feelings on this end. When I'm done, if you want to swap trips, I'd love to spend a day fishing on a Gladesmen. They're pretty boats. I doubt I can achieve the same level of finish on my first build.
> 
> ...


Kewl.  I'm just a boat junkie. :  Looking forward to it.


----------



## stranger (Feb 13, 2007)

captnron, if you already have a gladesman why would you build a fs18? it seems like they fit the same program. just curious. I like to build things too.  i've got my eye on another one of his plans (a little modified to my tastes)


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

> captnron, if you already have a gladesman why would you build a fs18? it seems like they fit the same program. just curious. ..


Don't have a Glades Skiff either.


----------



## stranger (Feb 13, 2007)

he who dies with the most toys wins ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

> he who dies with the most toys wins ;D


So what. I just want to make sure I have reached my full potential before I do.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> captnron,
> 
> I'd be happy to meet up once I finish. I'm surprised any of you ECC guys would want to have anything to do with me.  I tried to keep the discussion on my site civil, and I think that I did a decent job, but others might not agree. No hard feelings on this end. When I'm done, if you want to swap trips, I'd love to spend a day fishing on a Gladesmen. They're pretty boats. I doubt I can achieve the same level of finish on my first build.
> 
> ...


I'm one of the guys Ron mentioned that is interested in building an FS18 or something similar. I thought the same thing about the sheer line and figured the self bailing cockpit was largely the reason for the height. I like most everything about that boat, but would probably change some things if I built one, the sheer line being one of them. For me its extra structure to catch a cross wind when poling, although it probably helps keep things a little dryer when running in choppy water. With boats everything is a tradeoff. More reasons to see and hear some water test results from the FS18 pioneers though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

> > captnron,
> >
> > I'd be happy to meet up once I finish. I'm surprised any of you ECC guys would want to have anything to do with me.  I tried to keep the discussion on my site civil, and I think that I did a decent job, but others might not agree. No hard feelings on this end. When I'm done, if you want to swap trips, I'd love to spend a day fishing on a Gladesmen. They're pretty boats. I doubt I can achieve the same level of finish on my first build.
> >
> ...


Uh - hummmmmmm, deerfly.

It will only keep you drier if you stay "in" the boat. ;D ;D ;D

Gotcha ;D ;D - Welcome home. 

Spook has a bud that want's to see what a 15'4" HS is about.  I told him if he show up on the 29th that I knew someone who knew how to make it catch fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, roger that. 

I've been fishing a looonnnng time and I can't believe how impressed I am with that HS 15'4. Floats on dew, light enough one guy can man handle it out of a truck bed if necessary(4 middle aged men can carry it unscathed 40yds or so to the trailer too), poles like a dream, remarkably stable and I get 4-5mph with a 30lb thrust trolling motor.


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm going to do my best to make it to the get together. From what I've seen so far, I like the comraderie this site seems to culture. Not a lot of negative stuff going on here. Capt. Ron has gone out of his way to welcome me to the site. I'm hoping in a few weeks, I'll be to the point where I have to seriously consider how I'm going to fit this boat out. It would be a huge help if I could talk to everyone at the meeting to see what does and doesn't work on your skiff, what you would change, etc. Also any help on setting up the TsG electric JP (maybe I could pick it up from TomC at the meeting  ), props, etc. would be great.  I've got a long way to go and it's a ton of work and lost fishing time, but I get to set this boat up exactly like I want, so I may as well get some input. The only thing that I've ever had is a jon boat. All this deck stuff is new to me. 

Deerfly,
I did go with the flat sheer option, so my boat will have just a little less windage. I considered cutting it down lower, but I didn't want to get too crazy with this being my first build. Also, this will be my only boat and I know I will probably take it out in conditions I shouldn't. A little extra freeboard probably isn't too bad an idea. The reason the boat can be self bailing is that it has a separate sole above the actual hull. You can cut the sheer down as much as you'd like, as the sole is only about 5" higher than the bottom of the hull. It should remain self bailing to above the designed water line weight of 1100 lbs. (that includes everything: hull, motor, people, etc.). If you're putting a lot more than about 700 lbs. of people and gear in the boat.....well, you probably need a bigger boat, one that isn't a "microskiff". We'll see how all this stuff works out though. If I can get close to the performance of the production skiffs, I'll be ecstatic. I look foward to meeting everyone.

Elie


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I think we're on the same track. I don't plan on loading the boat to 1100lbs, so if those 4" draft estimates are real I would mostl likely move the sole down an inch or so and take some sheer/freeboard off the the sides to get the profile down a bit and save a little wt too. I'm sure it will be a great little boat as is though.


----------

